# Upgrade time?



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I've got a Velodyne CT-150 and thinking about upgrading to a new sub. My room is 14'x17'x8' that opens to my kitchen. I'm 70% movies and 30% music. Budget is about $800. Info about my system is a Denon 4310CI, NHT VT 1.2 towers, VSa2 center, VT-1.2 satellites and NHT super zeros for Front heights. When I ran Audyssey it set my mains at 60Hz, Center 80Hz, satellites 80Hz and Super zeros 100Hz. I've got the LFE-LPF set at 120Hz. :scratch:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

If the goal is to make a _memorable_ step up, I strongly recommend stretching your budget to include _two_ subs rather than one, and in such a budget, vented is probably preferable as you said the room opens into the kitchen. This will give you a more consistent, less compromised bass around the room.

I recommend 2X Rythmik FV12

http://www.rythmikaudio.com/FV12.html

or 2X HSU VTF-2

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2-mk3.html


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I do want to step up in the bass. So you think 2 is better than 1 for me. What about then I just get one more Velodyne sub to match my other one. Also does it have to be the same size or can I go with a 12" sub.


----------



## Gorilla83 (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree 100%. Rythmik and Hsu make awesome products which are really tough to beat for the price!


----------

